# Forum > News > OC News >  Forums Upgraded With New Features

## Ket

Today, we were able to successfully upgrade the forums to 3.7 version of Vbulletin despite having some unexpted downtime last night. Unforunately it force us to use an older backup of MMOwned which puts us back 7 days. We apologize for the loss of posts and reputation, so please contact me if you have any issues, especially if you were a donator in the past week. We may have to get creative on helping people gain reputation back.  :Smile: 

The good news is though that we were able to upgrade the forums as planned which includes new social networking features with the new profile page with such things as a friends list, profile comments and the picture album uploads. There is also social groups, though we will see how those play out.

There is sure though to be some things not quite working right so any feedback please fire away. 

Enjoy!

Ket

----------


## Demonshade

SWEET!! it looks awesome

----------


## Vex.

/agreed, i love the new profile <3

----------


## Demonshade

soon we will be flooded by social groups lawl

----------


## HeRog

I want to see how creative some of you guys/gals can be....

and by all means, add me as your friend!

----------


## Moondar

i had 7 rep and a different avatar and i had many of my posts lost  :Frown:

----------


## Lymia

Hey Current Poll on home page gives a error when trying to vote, Just checking to see if you guys know 

Glad site backup  :Big Grin: 




> Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing or mismatched.

----------


## Martin240

I have some troube answering to posts.
It says I used less than 10 characters but I wrote a lot of text ^^

----------


## Ket

What do you mean Martin?

----------


## RaZZal

I have lost my donator title.

----------


## ~OddBall~

Score I didn't lose anything except a big pm i sent, oh well.

----------


## Martin240

I can't reproduce the error right now. I clicked on "Go Advanced" and typed in a message but it said less than 10 characters used. In addition to that the background in advanced mode is dark gray for me and the font color is black. Hardly readable at all. Are you still changing things? It seems that the window look different every time I press the button ^^

/Edit: the font color is now gray and readable again but the (formerly green) border of the text area is gray. Another thing is that the background of the buttons for text formatting appears after hovering them. Look strange somehow ^^
I'm using firefox latest build.

----------


## project anthrax

I lost 7 rep please can u give it back to me please i worked hard to get it the thred i made is ok i can always remake the thred but i need the rep I worked so hard on it and dont want to be a leacher again 0[

thank you I would appciate it if you could help me out

----------


## Krip

Great upgrades. The profile pages look excellent.

Lets hope no ones big tutorial got deleted and they forgot to save it.

*+rep for Ket*

----------


## Pixotic

For people with problems posting PMs and threads etc, clear your cache.

Worked for me.

----------


## sniped910

Can you bump my posts back up to 50 it went to 29 and i just got it to 50 last night

----------


## pachuco55

-_-

that would be more than 25 posts lost... oh well.

----------


## Acespades

Ket, I donated $10,000,000 yesterday.

----------


## Moondar

Can i please get my 7 Rep back? i worked pretty hard for it  :Frown:

----------


## drano

I lost 4 rep

(and donator title that I reclaimed earlier)

----------


## Martin240

If you are fixing reputation, I have been at 19 before the upgrade took place. Would be nice to get them back. I'll repost the 3 threads right now.

----------


## nixon5

went from 50 something posts to 29  :Frown:  Nice update tho  :Wink:

----------


## penguinx0r

I seem to have lost access to the donator section. Which I would very much like to have back

----------


## XinuX

I had 84 rep and was a contributor before the rollback. 
I also had a very succesful thread, called "Cloud Farming - 100 Primals/24 Hours (Autoit Script)"
Wich i can't find in googles cache, so I'd love if you got that thread back too. 

[EDIT] Oh crap, i had a xbox live gold code in a pm in my inbox.. 
i don't remember what the pm name was but it was the last pm i got.

[EDIT] One more thing. My friend tried to register but it said that he needed 
to enter the string from the image or something, the image verification thing didn't show up.

----------


## Demonkunga

Quick reply box is a lot smaller now >.< and that could be annoying. And when you're editing in advanced mode, whether it be your signature, visitor message, post, thread, or social group message... the toolbar with bold, italics, underline and colors etc... is a little messed up. A color can't be chosen. Also, if you click Links on the top of the page (the menu bar) 2 items are missing. They are still clickable, but there is no text. One is view my profile, and the other is edit your details. Thanks guys.

----------


## SmaugCZ

went from like 55 to 32, great ... is there any chance that recent guides will be renewed?

----------


## Rohi

Quick reply post...  :Frown:  but its good to have the site back  :Smile:

----------


## Zoidberg

Lost 1 rep... Nothing else  :Big Grin:

----------


## AfterMidnight

Thanks for the upgrades, tho it saddens me it had to come with a price.. I released my Blood Elf Bard skin this week, earned over 33 reputation last time I checked, now im a leecher again ó_ò

----------


## HeRog

> Thanks for the upgrades, tho it saddens me it had to come with a price.. I released my Blood Elf Bard skin this week, earned over 33 reputation last time I checked, now im a leecher again ó_ò


Release it again, and the upgrade did no come at a price, the hacking we were forced to endure came at the price of allof your lost rep and posts...

The upgrade was just done while we were recovering from the hacking.

You want to blame someone, find the guy who hacked us... Someone here has to know who it was and give his name to me so i can contact the police!

----------


## AfterMidnight

> Release it again, and the upgrade did no come at a price, the hacking we were forced to endure came at the price of allof your lost rep and posts...
> 
> The upgrade was just done while we were recovering from the hacking.
> 
> You want to blame someone, find the guy who hacked us... Someone here has to know who it was and give his name to me so i can contact the police!


I'm a lazy guy and know I wont get the same people to re-rep me again so can't be bothered to  :Frown:  
Goodluck catching the guy tho  :Smile:

----------


## EliMob441

woot new server is awsome!

----------


## Razmataz

Well I'm glad we're back, even though we lost a few "cough, useless" posts. : P

----------


## Zyanide

Lost 7 Rep =(

----------


## b!atch

Well.. I lost 20 reputation,, or 21. But i guess ill repost my threads and that way hope on getting back my rep..

----------


## Odd

I lost 1 rep point XD
And like 30 posts...

----------


## Original Bacon

Lost only 6 rep

im not in a rush to get it back.

If you can restore it that would be great.

thanks

----------


## Kartio

OMG DIS IS END OF DA WURLD! I had 118 rep yesterday, now only 117.

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

> Quick reply box is a lot smaller now >.< and that could be annoying. And when you're editing in advanced mode, whether it be your signature, visitor message, post, thread, or social group message... the toolbar with bold, italics, underline and colors etc... is a little messed up. A color can't be chosen. Also, if you click Links on the top of the page (the menu bar) 2 items are missing. They are still clickable, but there is no text. One is view my profile, and the other is edit your details. Thanks guys.


I switched back to Standard Editor (from WYSIWYG Editor) and eh, it fixed my problem partially. Otherwise, add the tags yourself [COLOR=" your colour here "] [ /COLOR]
I lost 2 rep (yeah that's how much I earn each week :P).

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Haha, I was going mad! But yeah... No biggy for me, 2 rep, I'll just contribute some more...

----------


## Moondar

Thank you ket!!

----------


## Moondar

PS: Got a lil scared, nice work on server BTW  :Smile:

----------


## Premium-mmo

Nice !  :Big Grin: 
What about the hacked?

----------


## Gripen2

Oh god.That "The wich is dead ding dong".I thought We were hacked ! :P

OH **** I LOST 30-40 POST.NOW I CANT ACCES THE ACCOUNT GIVEAWAY!  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Alkahna

Hey there

I dont know wherelse to post my Problem because I cannot even send a private message to an administrator.

Here are my Problems:

Can not edit my own posts
Can not see my Reputation and my rep power in my own posts or anywhere else
Can not edit my profile so that my class/faction and race are shows as those little pictures next to my avatar below my username.

My Account is screwed up I think can an administrator fix this or delete my account (cant do that either) so I can create a new one???

plz help me

thanks Alkahna

----------


## KuRIoS

> Oh god.That "The wich is dead ding dong".I thought We were hacked ! :P
> 
> OH **** I LOST 30-40 POST.NOW I CANT ACCES THE ACCOUNT GIVEAWAY!


Not much to do or say about it - except we are truly sorry  :Frown: 
Anyways if post count was all u lost then u should praise urself lucky  :Smile: 

Try out the new tools in vb 3.7 guys, Profile comments, social usergroups etc .  :Wink:

----------


## Chief

hi um very confused but with the update i lost my donator status. any way you can restore it please.

----------


## Ket

Chief PM me your paypal email you used to donate and that can be fixed.

----------


## Demonkunga

> I switched back to Standard Editor (from WYSIWYG Editor) and eh, it fixed my problem partially. Otherwise, add the tags yourself [COLOR=" your colour here "] [ /COLOR]
> I lost 2 rep (yeah that's how much I earn each week :P).


 But I dun wanna use standard editor! ;_;

----------


## Ket

hopefully we'll have that fixed today.

----------


## spike999

i lost 5 rep  :Frown: 
big week for me in terms of reputation too :P

----------


## MaiN

I lost 2 rep I think, not really sure as I don't really care...
:-)

----------


## J00lz

glad to finally see a profile page, my topic got deleted and i didn't have a backup copy, but no problems. Upgrades all look great.

----------


## Syan

I had 19 rep  :Frown:

----------


## project anthrax

please tell me you wont ignore me im a contrubiting member i worked hard for the rep i had and would like it back please......=[ If not i dont think it is fair that only the donators get special treatment im sure many of us including me would donate if they could i had 7 more rep than i have now

----------


## Moondar

> please tell me you wont ignore me im a contrubiting member i worked hard for the rep i had and would like it back please......=[ If not i dont think it is fair that only the donators get special treatment im sure many of us including me would donate if they could i had 7 more rep than i have now


Yeah, he is, he helped me with making my server public w/out hamachi and he did have a higher rank than i

----------


## xQzme?

I got 6 rep and now i lost it 
Can i get it back somehow?
I was just out of my lazy leecher status  :Frown:

----------


## Sixen

coolio:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:

----------


## EvilWind

great news  :Smile:

----------


## meh

for some reason all of the context of the posts appear double to me

----------


## Foamie123

i think i lost 2 rep

----------


## champion538

I lost 4 rep from my account giveaway. Might have been more since I gave Yano an account and did not check to see if he gave +rep or not. I gave an account to Yano and Lag. Please let me know if I need to do anything.

----------


## Demonkunga

Why is everyone whining about losing 1-10 rep? Jeez. Cry more  :Stick Out Tongue:  just remake whatever threads you had gotten rep from.

----------


## (^_^)

The new profile looks much better.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ChrisC

Bug found. Clicking "View your "About Me" as seen by everyone else" does nothing except link back to my page without changing the view.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I got 6 rep and now i lost it 
> Can i get it back somehow?
> I was just out of my lazy leecher status


post the thread that got u 6 rep again  :Smile:

----------


## XinuX

Why don't i get my rep back? I have posted in this thread and pm'd Ket 2 times. 
24 Rep is pretty much. Give it back please!

----------


## setsura

Hi, I opened a post about how to make your character become Black or red in Booty Bay is it cool if i just repost it or is it possible to restore... as far as i know i didn't get any rep because i opened it like an hour before the website went down.

----------


## Deciphyr

I think you might need to post it again.

----------


## project anthrax

ok sure give him his six rep back even tho i lost 7 and contacted about every admin 5 times asking nicely for my rep i reposted my threds and more im getting fed up and am not going to wait much longer >=[

here are the posts i have "RE-made" this wasnt instant it takes time and a will to help others

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/ascent...-easy-use.html

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/ascent...0-working.html

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/ascent...r-website.html

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/ascent...onary-one.html

----------


## Demonkunga

> ok sure give him his six rep back even tho i lost 7 and contacted about every admin 5 times asking nicely for my rep i reposted my threds and more im getting fed up and am not going to wait much longer >=[


Don't cry now...

----------


## project anthrax

lol i want to some one needs to help me

----------


## Vandit

Aw =[ I was at like 53 rep! The one week i decide to get "super active" I lose it all QQ

----------


## project anthrax

thank you so much kett =] I will take into account about donating

----------


## Mitnick

hopefully ididnt lose anything xP

----------


## 2dgreengiant

i don't see why so many people are complaining about rep? Faster speeds is worth it even if you lose 20 rep

----------


## invory

i dont know the old one, but i like it  :Smile:

----------


## ohwned

Nice look and feel - keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------

